# 3d sight?



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ive shot pins all my life and am good with them,but mid way thru 3d season I went to a 1pin adjustable. Having less pins gave more focus but there was no real advantage otherwise. Well im stepping up to openn class max 50yd next season and wondered what the general thought was. I see most in this class using 1pin target sights like the CBE and SPOT HOG.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Just get a good slider in the classifieds, I shoot a old toxonics but you can find surelocks or cbe on there if you look. the most important thing is to get the 15 dollar tapes program to print off sight tapes at home so you don't waste months with homade tapes or spend 10 dollars at a shop each time you want to change.

Also start with a 4x lense, that is a good starting power and viper scopes are affordable.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I did the same thing this past Spring.

If it's for casual "fun shoot" 3D then a slider may be just fine......... It seems you want and need the advantages of a quality target sight. At 50 yards having a sight that is a bit off can cost a lot of points.

Consider a CBE Tek-Target. You can put a multi-pin head on a Tek-Target if you wanted to use it at some time as a "fixed pin" 3d sight or multi-pin hunting sight. The next "level" would be something like a CBE Quad-Lite. Though some will argue this type sight is really no better than the Tek-Target. If you are going to be shooting a lot of 3D then the Tek-Target may show some wear from a lot of adjusting before something like the Quad Lite. I really don't know if the Tek-Target would get "loose" with a lot of use or how long it would take but I expect it would take a LOT of cranking up and down over a period of time before any wear was noticeable as it is a VERY well made sight.

After you get your sight you might as well immediately get a LP Light. It really helped me.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd go with a good sight frame, Sure Loc, Copper Johns. 4X lens would be enough. I'd go with a Super Peep kit - different orifices to give best sight picture to scope housing.
I've used the XSight program, by Richard C. Brown. It gives distances of yard from 15 thru 54 yards. Though you have to shoot 3 distances it's as accurate as you are. It's free. Use Google to find.
I used the chart version. Longest I sighted in was 30 yards. Adjusted sight for what the chart had and Xed a 52 yard Elk just this past Sunday. It works.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

Try a Sword titan...$300 bucks for a new sight with everything & a lense (power of your choice). Great sight to see if you like a single pin. Also, like stated above, a LP light is a must with a 0.10 pin.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Be careful with the .10 pin, I think the reason they have to use the light package is that it is so small you need the light to make it look bigger. I use a .19 pin on my viper scope and it is plenty visible and bright. You won't see hardly any .10 guys without a light on their pin indoor or outdoor.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

The .19 pin is brighter, I will give you that all day long...but it also covers up a lot of the target. With the .10 with an LP, you dont cover up 12's and it is still bright enough to see. It all comes down to what you want. Different strokes for different folks!


----------



## billm67 (Jul 19, 2007)

Find yourself a sureloc supreme on the classifieds. Find a .19 scope and set it up. Then buy an additional block and find a cbe tek hunter scope. This will give you the ability to switch back and forth between a scope with multiple pins and a scope with a single pin. If you set them up close...your windage will stay in the same ballpark. This way you can try both setups while having a nice base rail to use.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree with ccumming, one thing that I have seen many times this summer at really important asa shoots in the open b and open a class is guys who have a battery or light failure and they are dead in the water when that happens with the .10 pin that rely on the light.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

I went to a 1pin slider have way through 3d season. It was a .19 and it covered to much target at longer distance,so was realy considering .10. Sights im considering are CBE tech target, BlackGold ascent target and maybe a HHA DS.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

PFD42 said:


> I went to a 1pin slider have way through 3d season. It was a .19 and it covered to much target at longer distance,so was realy considering .10. Sights im considering are CBE tech target, BlackGold ascent target and maybe a HHA DS.


I had the same problem this year. I found toat a .10 pin with an LP light is the best option. Just carry extra batteries with you! :thumbs_up


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Padgett said:


> Be careful with the .10 pin, I think the reason they have to use the light package is that it is so small you need the light to make it look bigger. I use a .19 pin on my viper scope and it is plenty visible and bright. You won't see hardly any .10 guys without a light on their pin indoor or outdoor.


Nope. You use the light so you can dim DOWN the pin for shooting in darker areas and darker targets while standing in brighter light. You really light the pin up when shooting at real bright targets as the pin can disappear in these conditions. I know guys that use .019 for 3D and they use the light to do the same. A buddy of mine uses .019 red in his Axcel sight and the pin itself only appears about 50% bigger than my .010 pin. I flared the end of my fiber whereas he did not. If you flare the end of a .019 fiber and rely on natural to light it up you will find in some situations it is really undesirable. Covering up 8 inches on a 40 yard target won't cut it at a certain level. This is NOT conjecture but rather gleaned from decades of personal experience and talking to many very accomplished archers. Lastly, it really is an individual decision as to what works best. Plan on trying different size and color fiber. 

I now use blue fiber for open class 3D with an LP light and totally black out the scope housing and fiber tube. By doing this I have control over how the pin appears rather just settling for whatever the lighting conditions happen to be. The color of the fiber, diameter of the fiber and the brightness of the pin on any given target is dependent upon what works for an archer. For men green is most prominently used. I use blue ONLY with an LP light. All my hunting and "bow hunter" class sights have all green fiber as I can't use the others. .019's for hunting and .010 for 3D. I have a few different solid pins, fiber colors and diameters for different indoor spot games.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Nope. You use the light so you can dim DOWN the pin for shooting in darker areas and darker targets while standing in brighter light. You really light the pin up when shooting at real bright targets as the pin can disappear in these conditions.
> 
> I now use blue fiber for open class 3D with an LP light and totally black out the scope housing and fiber tube. By doing this I have control over how the pin appears rather just settling for whatever the lighting conditions happen to be. The color of the fiber, diameter of the fiber and the brightness of the pin on any given target is dependent upon what works for an archer. .


Same here. My .010 blue fiber is run through black shrink tube. The only light it gets is what I put through it with an LP. 

On dark targets, it needs very little light. On bright targets, I'll run it up quite a bit. 

This is my combo for running a clarifier. Without a clarifier, I wouldn't ever find much need for the LP.


----------



## Eliteonly (Oct 8, 2011)

Im in this same predicament, I plan on upgrading my target sight before too terrible long. My Sword Titan is not too accurate on the adjustments and my Sure Loc Challenger is just about to fall apart. Ive been very seriously considering the Axcel for my Elite Tour or the new Sure Loc Icon 400. I still don't have the slightest clue which scope I would want to use. I really want a scope that I can get a good sunshade for and have a sight with extremely accurate adjustments and built tough. I've been impressed with the Axcels Ive seen so far.


----------



## jjf41380 (Mar 26, 2005)

I own three single pin movable sights. I have a CBE, a CBE and a CBE. And my pin sight is a CBE. best sights on the planet a far as i'm concerned


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> Same here. My .010 blue fiber is run through black shrink tube. The only light it gets is what I put through it with an LP.
> 
> On dark targets, it needs very little light. On bright targets, I'll run it up quite a bit.
> 
> This is my combo for running a clarifier. Without a clarifier, I wouldn't ever find much need for the LP.


I don't use a clarifier but I have crummy eyes. Fiber pins appear to flare or star burst so I have to keep the fiber as dim as possible and this is also the reason I use blue.


----------



## L8hntr (Jul 23, 2008)

Buy the best. Shrewd scope. Tru ball 3000...you will be done shopping


----------



## mathewsdad (Apr 26, 2012)

Cbe .10 Lp pick ur color...


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a couple for sale in the classifieds. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1827755


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

Im a lefty gobble, thanks though.


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

I have to go along with the CBE sights....VERY nice and positive adjustment. I put a Viper scope with an LP light on it and it works great.

G


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Do yourself a favor and get a Good CBE sight. Tek Target ideal for what you need.

CBE scopes are ideal as well. Only ones I use.:thumbs_up


You wont regret it.
DB


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Axcel makes a great scope with a magnifying indicator for those 1/2 yard adjustments, my wife shoots it and loves it. I really depends on budget to what you want. I have shot a Sword Titan for 2 years and holds together fine. I just want a 4X lens, .019 green pin, and a 3rd axis adjustment and I'm happy. I have never met anyone who jumped 40 points because they spent an extra $200 on a scope. Think of what you need and the money you have and Im sure there is a scope out there for you, a lot of good choices.


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

I just went to a single pin open class sight I went with a Sureloc Icon with a Sure-Loc SL2 scope. I would definitley go with a .010 pin if you can see it. I don't use A lens at all and I rarely needed to use the light on my SL2 scope. I shot MBR before which was 45 yrd max with fixed pins the single pin is much better. I would also buy a good target sight I don't think a slider is as accurate as a good target sight. You will need it once you get out to 45+ yards If I'm off 3 yrds on my range estimatethat far away it will usually end up with an 8. It really helps to be able to set my sight to exact yardages. I think its also made me better at judging yardages when i actually execute a good shot lol.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

CBE tech target I belive is my decision. I like the larger knobs vs. the small dial adjustment. .010 pin with 2x lens . Thanks everyone for the advise


----------



## 10X10 (Sep 3, 2012)

Cbe would be my choice.


----------



## vastomper (Sep 25, 2007)

jjf41380 said:


> I own three single pin movable sights. I have a CBE, a CBE and a CBE. And my pin sight is a CBE. best sights on the planet a far as i'm concerned


Nuff' said ......

over priced walkie talkie


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

CBE quad-light


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

I am getting the CBE Elite 3D sight (Lighter than the target sight).


----------



## TheW900Man (Sep 18, 2006)

I think CBE is the best target sight on the market IMO. Very smooth. Never have used one of their scopes before but they look good.


----------

